# CRKT Hissatsu



## PhilElmore (Nov 28, 2004)

*Review Page*


----------



## K-T (Nov 29, 2004)

I have had the original Hissatsu in my hands once and that blade was scary - I don't know why. Maybe the more than razorsharp edge or that pointy tip or the thought what this knive has been build for to do or because the guy owning that knive uses it for what it has been build for. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

I have yet to see how CRKT has done their job.


----------



## PhilElmore (Nov 29, 2004)

They did a pretty good job at the price point. There are a few little production anomalies that I listed in my review.


----------



## K-T (Nov 29, 2004)

If I remember correct only 300 of the original one were made, the original was longer than the CRKT version, a different steel was used. 
A good review. Thanks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Here are two informative links I have found on my HD:
Infos on the original Hissatus 
Infos from the manuf. of the original one, AncientEdge 

If I have followed the whole process right it seems that AncientEdge sells the CRKT Hissatsu's for a tiny amount. THe original blade won't be made anymore, the CRKT version is the official replacement. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I know that Ken Good has used one of these for some some time - at least I think he did. Maybe he'll join in here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif


----------



## PhilElmore (Nov 29, 2004)

The new Hissatsu is a licensed collaboration. CRKT does this quite a bit with many big names in the knife industry. The end result is a greatly reduced price.

I know there were a lot of complaints originally about the price of the Hissatsu versus its perceived quality. I think CRKT did a very good job of making the two match at a price many people can afford.


----------



## nekomane (Nov 29, 2004)

Though I don't know anything about knives, your review has stirred some interest. Very nice /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

[ QUOTE ]
the knife evokes images of stone-faced samurai warriors and menacing Yakuza enforcers.

[/ QUOTE ]

Do you know the meaning of _hissatu_? ... Certain Death /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## PhilElmore (Nov 29, 2004)

Ouch!


----------



## PocketBeam (Nov 29, 2004)

Guardless knifes turn me off. When your hand is dripping in sweat or blood and is thusly slipperly, what do you want?


----------



## PhilElmore (Nov 29, 2004)

I addressed that in the review, as I do whenever I cover a guardless knife. This is certainly a concern. In the case of the Hissatsu the handle texture and material provide very good traction to mitigate the risk. It's always a trade-off -- the lack of a guard gives you a slimmer, cleaner profile, but increases the danger of slicing yourself. The same is true of *the Boker Nealy blades that I covered here*.

If you choose a guardless knife for whatever reason, one way to further mitigate the risk (after making sure the handle provides sufficient traction and adding whatever substance or application you need to add to make it so) is to brace the butt of the knife with the palm of your hand.


----------



## PocketBeam (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice pictures and good advice. One thought, I like to carry the blade up in that position. I do so for a couple of reasons, one is the common way people try to block it. When carried with blade up you have to worry about the blade being pushed back against the thumb, and being guard less, now your thumb is at risk.

I am not trying to say what is right or wrong, just purhaps a different view point.

PS Those pictures look like they could have come from a training manual. I hope people follow that advice.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jan 6, 2013)

A friend of mine complained about the edge retention on this knife. Fortunately, CRKT has similar designs in O-1 tool steel. Coming up this year is the Sakimori ("Warrior Protector") 5 3/4" inch blade. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nxfHb_J2z8
Good design, although the tip is more upswept than my preference is. All in all, I believe that the original Hissatsu is still the best model in the line, be it not for the steel. The design definitely deserves a better one.


----------

